# It's Here - 10.1.5



## edX (Jun 4, 2002)

software update now installing it as i type


----------



## 8thDegreeSavage (Jun 4, 2002)

Me too homie...im downloading now!


----------



## dricci (Jun 4, 2002)

Wee!

Update 10.1.5 delivers enhancements which improve the reliability of Mac OS X applications, delivers improved networking, security, support for PC Card serial communication devices, and expanded peripheral device support. Specific improvements include:

Peripheral Device Support:
 Expanded support for new Canon digital cameras.
 Improved support for Nikon FireWire cameras.
 Expanded support for SmartDisk, EZQuest, and LaCie disc recording devices.
 Improved support for MO drives.

Application Improvements:
 Increased stability of Mail and Sherlock.
 Emails are properly retained when rebuilding the Draft mailbox.
 Support for 2D and QuickTime hardware acceleration for Rage Pro.
 Updated Carbon applications can use Quartz anti-aliasing technology for high quality text display.

Networking and Security Improvements:
 Improves networking via AFP when accessing multi-level directories on Windows NT file servers.
 Significant improvement to file searching on local and remote volumes.
 Includes a generic PC Card driver to support a variety of PC Card modems.
 Mail accounts go offline to indicate that SSL encryption settings are not supported by mail server.
 Includes the Security Update April 2002.

WebDAV Improvements:
 More efficient iDisk mounting and file navigation.
 Added support for connecting to iDisk using default DNS settings of AirPort.
 Support for mounting a WebDAV volume from a non-standard http port.

Asian Language Improvements:
 Significant updates to the Korean Input Method, especially important when using AppleWorks.
 Internet Connect and AirPort applications updated with Chinese and Korean localized content.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 4, 2002)

Almost done with the download.    Mad ups to Ed and Wafa.  (Wafa posted it in a different forum.)


----------



## dlookus (Jun 4, 2002)

iDisk is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy faster.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 4, 2002)

Build # is 5S60.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 4, 2002)

i dont care about this one as much... i just want 10.2


----------



## coastal593 (Jun 4, 2002)

best thing about 10.1.5 

idisk is SOOOOOO fast


----------



## googolplex (Jun 4, 2002)

Whoa, that iDisk is fast .


----------



## homer (Jun 4, 2002)

How does Finder access of iDisk now compare with Goliath?   

edit: finally got it installed.  Seems to be pretty comparable.  Sweet!

For my money, the Quartz anti-aliasing is the best feature.  Text in Word actually looks decent now.  All right!   Now when are we gonna get anti-aliasing in IE (yeah yeah, I know, use another browser. . . .   ).  

Another edit: whitesaint beat me to IE anti-aliasing below!


----------



## whitesaint (Jun 4, 2002)

Where's the update for Internet Explorer for the anti-aliased text?  I can't find it anywhere?


----------



## homer (Jun 4, 2002)

Seems IE 5.1.5 did not appear just before 10.1.5, bucking the trend!  D'oh!


----------



## 8thDegreeSavage (Jun 4, 2002)

I noticed improvments right away, weird ones too, like my iTunes which used to get terrible FPS now gets great frame rates?!!??....wierd. But still thats the only thing i noticed dramatically, and there is no mention of this type of improvment, maybe i just got a bunk 10.1.4 ....Cant wait for 10.2 final.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satanicpoptart _
> *i dont care about this one as much... i just want 10.2 *


Part of me agrees a lot with this...

But I've only had it installed for 10 minutes, so I guess I should defer my final opinion.


----------



## Nafae (Jun 4, 2002)

Yes now I am probably more likely to actually USE my idisk... Plus I always get giddy after an update!  Oddly, it moved all my "F" buttons to the left (volume up now turns capslock on, volume down now turns volume up) perhaps I need to restart again...


----------



## homer (Jun 4, 2002)

Every time I try to upload something to my Documents folder in my iDisk, I get an error 38.  WTF?  This isn't convincing me to use my iDisk.


----------



## sheepguy42 (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 8thDegreeSavage _
> *I noticed improvments right away, weird ones too, like my iTunes which used to get terrible FPS now gets great frame rates?!!??....wierd. But still thats the only thing i noticed dramatically, and there is no mention of this type of improvment, maybe i just got a bunk 10.1.4 ....Cant wait for 10.2 final. *


Here's probably the iTunes cause:


> _Originally posted by dricci _
> * Support for 2D and QuickTime hardware acceleration for Rage Pro.
> *



(or maybe not, I just noticed the "Nvidia ****eforce2 BS" in your sig )


----------



## simX (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homer _
> *Every time I try to upload something to my Documents folder in my iDisk, I get an error 38.  WTF?  This isn't convincing me to use my iDisk.   *



This is most likely because the files you are trying to copy have filenames that are longer than 32 characters (the limit for Mac OS 9).  I have no idea why this restriction is imposed, but I ran into it before, and changing the filename to have under 32 characters and THEN copying is the solution.


----------



## rinse (Jun 5, 2002)

iDisk is way better! I wont complain about that anymore!


----------



## 8thDegreeSavage (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sheepguy42 _
> *
> Here's probably the iTunes cause:
> 
> ...




yeah man i dont get it...before on my 867 under 10.1.4 i was getting around 14-24 fps  on iTunes at best usually on smaller visual settings, now i can run it full screen with around 40-65!....i seriously dont know how it happened but it happened right after i installed 10.1.5.

Other than that i dont 'notice' anything that much different, i dont have any perphs really so maybe others are feeling it more.


----------



## dixonbm (Jun 5, 2002)

I'm not seeing this iDisk speed up.  It seems to be the same for me on my cable modem.


----------



## NielZ (Jun 5, 2002)

When i use Software Update, nothing shows up. That's propably because i allready installed a beta build, 5S57. How do i remove this one?
(i remembers this also happenen when the first update came out 10.0.0 --> 10.0.1, i had (illegal) 4L7 installed, instead of 4K64)


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 5, 2002)

The 10.1.5 update went smooth and easy.  Noticable speed improvements include Dock magnification, Sherlock searches are faster (I wonder if it is using the UNIX locate command), Office X (with Service Release 1) Excel graphs are quicker when scrolling through the document.  Word documents with graphics in them are also faster, overall speed increase in Word.  Not sure if iTunes FPS increased or not, I use G-Force plugin (http://www.55ware.com) exclusively.


----------



## simX (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 8thDegreeSavage _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is probably just because of the standard optimization routine that happens after each software update.  The prebinding thing makes all things go a little faster.

But just for reference, I still get 3 fps at large (not full screen) with the "Faster but rougher display" option not set.  Uck.


----------



## edX (Jun 5, 2002)

gee nielz, may be you should just remember what you did then. 

I guess there really can be a price to be paid for pirating software 

as for this update, so far i haven't had anything go wrong (knock on whatever is handy) and idisk is working faster for me so far.  I look forward to seeing which software apps will update to take advantage of some of the changes.


----------



## Shifting (Jun 5, 2002)

i haven't noticed much of a difference with the update so far.

iDisk access is a bit faster for me, but just a bit.  prolly because of this damned 56k.

one negative thing i noticed: in the past, i could open and close the tray on my external burner with the eject key....that doesn't work anymore.   i didn't want to trade that functionality for the eject graphic!

but that's such a tiny thing.  all in all, i can't complain.


----------



## edX (Jun 5, 2002)

yea, what's the deal with the eject button not working anymore? I get the graphic, but no tray opening on my cdrw like before. i agree, it's not that big of a deal, but...

oh, and just a reminder for people with their os version in their sigs - time to change em


----------



## Shifting (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *i agree, it's not that big of a deal, but...*



...it's annoying.  that was such a great feature, especially for someone as lazy as i am.  ah well, let's hope it returns in 10.2.


----------



## iscaro (Jun 5, 2002)

G4 733 Sperdrive, 512MB...

iTunes still gives me 23-27 FPS...

iDisk i much faster... DSL...

Omniweb 4.1b7 look faster, but still have to check...


Waiting for 10.2.... and nicer/faster HW to run on...




Ciao


----------



## ksuther (Jun 5, 2002)

I can't tell if graphics performance is any better in 10.1.5. It seems to be a little bit, but the thing that really makes me happy is the new camera support for my A40. Also, dock menus create a lot faster, and the finder is much more responsive when opening a folder containing 3000 files.

10.2 is gonna rock


----------



## 8thDegreeSavage (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *
> 
> This is probably just because of the standard optimization routine that happens after each software update.  The prebinding thing makes all things go a little faster.
> ...




the bit about optimization is most likely it, i think it bunked out on my last update, cause i had a drop in FPS when i moved from 1.3 to 1.4, something ate it bigtime during install...o well im happy with 1.5 now!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 5, 2002)

Crap.  Figure this one out.

My G4/400 PCI has two video cards in it -- a Radeon 7000 PCI in the 66MHz slot, and the original Rage 128 PCI in a 33MHz slot.

My Radeon 7000 PCI now "crashes" upon waking from sleep in 10.1.5.  It didn't do this in 10.1.4.  When I wake from sleep, a gray and white screen appears instead of my desktop on the monitor connected to the 7000.  The Rage 128 monitor is ok.  I can move the pointer around on the 7000 screen and make it out ok, it's just that the monitor is a scrambled mess of gray and white pixels.

Should I reinstall the drivers that came with the 7000?  I'm pretty damn sure this has something to do with the ATi Rage Pro driver update included with 10.1.5.  Another reader of macnn.com noted the same thing with the same computer.

Once again, crap.


----------



## senne (Jun 5, 2002)

Is it normal that it takes soooooo long to optimize the MacOSX-update 10.1.5? It is now optimizing for 5min. and it isn't yet at the half of the process...


senne.


----------



## homer (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *
> 
> This is most likely because the files you are trying to copy have filenames that are longer than 32 characters (the limit for Mac OS 9).  I have no idea why this restriction is imposed, but I ran into it before, and changing the filename to have under 32 characters and THEN copying is the solution. *



Thanks for the suggestion, simX.  However, even with a five character filename I get the -38 error.  I tried uploading a file using Goliath, and that worked.  It seems to be some problem uploading files using the Finder.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Myke (Jun 5, 2002)

I logged onto the Apple site to get this update today. It is headlined as being available on the Mac OSX page ...but the link takes you to a page with no download.

What happened ..did they pull it or does the fact i can't find it mean i am just plain stupid?


----------



## homer (Jun 5, 2002)

Software Update isn't working for you?


----------



## ksuther (Jun 5, 2002)

They haven't released it for download yet. You can only get it through Software Update right now, which isn't fun for a lot of 56k users.


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *They haven't released it for download yet. You can only get it through Software Update right now, which isn't fun for a lot of 56k users. *


Which is precisely why I don't have it yet...


----------



## edX (Jun 5, 2002)

first - senne - i have noticed that as i add more apps that it keeps getting longer. I am up to around 1000 files that get prebound at this point and it is taking almost 10 minutes. I remember the first time i ran Xoptimize - it only took about 2 mins.

56k users - what is the big deal? it's not like you can't do anything else while software update runs. even if it takes 4 hrs, that can be 4 hrs worth of background time. How else do you think i started this thread while i was downloading?


----------



## Ricky (Jun 5, 2002)

Improvements I've noticed:

-iDisk is MUCH faster for me
-The entire OS's GUI is now noticably faster
-Mail no longer says that a mailbox is open somewhere else  
-iTunes visualizer is a bit faster, but not by much

So basically the latest build fixed all the problems I've had with 10.1, but I still have other problems with the OS that may require a disk wipe and reinstall.  All in all, though, great job, Apple!


----------



## celeborn (Jun 5, 2002)

For you people excited about the possibility to get Quartz anti-aliasing in Carbon apps, go get Silk from Unsanity (http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=15012&db=macosx)

It enables Quartz text in _all_ Carbon programs, without the need for any individual updates! It certainly works for me. You can also specify Silk to exclude apps you don't want to have anti-aliasing.


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *56k users - what is the big deal? it's not like you can't do anything else while software update runs. even if it takes 4 hrs, that can be 4 hrs worth of background time. How else do you think i started this thread while i was downloading? *


This is assuming I'm home.  I want to be able to disconnect from the net when I'm not using it.  My ISP is persnickety when I'm connected for ten hours straight.  So when I can, I use a download manager which can disconnect for me when the download is complete.

And almost all of the time I am on my computer I am online.  I don't need to split the 56k bandwidth between downloading the update and doing other things.  The net is slow enough, I don't need to bog it down more.


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dixonbm _
> *I'm not seeing this iDisk speed up.  It seems to be the same for me on my cable modem. *



Hmmmm... Same here.


----------



## homer (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by celeborn _
> *For you people excited about the possibility to get Quartz anti-aliasing in Carbon apps, go get Silk from Unsanity (http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=15012&db=macosx)
> 
> It enables Quartz text in all Carbon programs, without the need for any individual updates! It certainly works for me. You can also specify Silk to exclude apps you don't want to have anti-aliasing. *



Thanks for the tip!  That's great.  Internet Exploder text looks much nicer now.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 5, 2002)

Feels like my birthday.

-OS 10.1.5
-Mozilla 1.0
-Quicktime 6 preview
-Antialiasing in Carbon apps
-Speed boosts everywhere

Bwahaha.


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 5, 2002)

Arg.  Yet another reason I hate dial up access.

I decided to try to download the update through Software Update.  Got about a quarter of the way through, and my computer went to sleep.  Doh!  So I woke it up, and there was a message -- "To resume downloading where you left off, just press the install button" or something like that.  So I did.  And it started over from the beginning.

I reset my prefs to not go to sleep, and started to write a letter.  It got about halfway done when I got some sort of connection error.  I don't think it was a problem with my ISP -- I had no other net problems.  I got the same "To resume where you left off" message, so I tried it again.  Start over from the beginning.

About one third of the way through I got another connection error.  Arg.  Arg.  Arg.

Now if I had this scheduled through a download manager, I wouldn't have had to start over from the beginning each time, and I'd be typing this in 10.1.5 by now....



Curse you, lying Software Update!

Oh yeah, and I also wanted to say -- Arg.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 6, 2002)

10.1.5 seems to be downloading very fast for me...

Of course I'm using a client's DSL and I'm downloading it onto my Rhapsody powered PowerBook, but it seems great so far!


----------



## edX (Jun 6, 2002)

ok, ok...i'll shut up about the software update and dial up stuff. 

seriously - sorry to hear you had so much trouble with it.


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *ok, ok...i'll shut up about the software update and dial up stuff.
> 
> seriously - sorry to hear you had so much trouble with it. *


Hey, I'm not trying to complain about the dial-up.  I'm the one unwilling to pay for broadband.  What I'm complaining about is that Software Update lied and said I could continue, and that Apple hasn't made it available any other way yet...


----------



## bbloke (Jun 6, 2002)

I hope this may be of help to some people who have dial-up connections at home but have faster internet access elsewhere...

I have found that, rather than only being able to use the Software Update feature, it is possible to obtain the 10.1.5 installer from Apple's web site at:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106713


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 6, 2002)

Perfect -- that's what I was waiting for.  Thanks.


----------



## scruffy (Jun 6, 2002)

Oh, goody!  Now I can avoid Apple replacing sendmail, and me then having to reinstall postfix...


----------



## MacPain (Jun 7, 2002)

sweet! download and installation went on without a single hitch. runs very smooth and feels again a bit snappier than the previous version. no kernel panics yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## ex2bot (Jun 8, 2002)

.5 really does seem speedier. SAMBA seems to be faster (mounting volumes) and I could be imagining it, but Finder access to folders on the hard drive seems noticeably faster.

Doug


----------



## iMan (Jun 8, 2002)

I can finaly burn cds in mac os x... 10.1.5 supports my iomega usb2 burner!  
No more booting in to OS 9 for burning  

I'm indeed a happy camper now


----------

